# Sources of Ready to Spray Water-Based Finishes?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you jocks share your sources of who distributes water based laquers and urethanes you've had success with? 
I'm starting out with HVLP on some of my projects and need to try some spray-ready finishes. Not against thinning finishes if necessary, but would rather pour and spray.
I'm already familiar with General Finishes and know where to get them, and just got a small amount of Safecoat Acrylacq to try. But would like to know of other manufacturers of these products and where to order them.
Has anyone heard of AquaCoat (not sure if that's how it's spelled)? Someone said they were in Madison, Wi, but I haven't been able to track them down.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## VerteramoFurniture7 (Jun 21, 2009)

I spray Hydrocote Resisthane Plus. I get it from Highlandwoodworking.com So far I like it. You can spray it just as it is or thin it with water if you want. They also have a fisheye reducer you can get for it. When I spary it I put a cap of the fisheye reducer in per 1 qt of finish then thin it according to vicostity cup and gun settings. I like it so far for the cabinets I have done. You can also get an amber additive so it looks more like laquer based products.

They also have a pre-seal that you can spray first to elimate the grain raising. It says it deepend and enriches the color like a oil finish. I have yet to try it but I want so if any one has tried it I am interested in how it works.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/hydrocotesatinresisthaneplusgallon.aspx


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I use Sherwin Williams for everything but I spray solvent lacquers. I have often thought about making a switch to a water based lacquer, but only if it offered similar positives solvent lacquer offers. I have heard a lot of good things about homestead finishes online. I have bought transtint dyes from them in the past without a problem. They do offer a water based lacquer made by 'target coatings'. Check them out a this link:

http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/targetcoatings.htm


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.hoodfinishing.com/.... I think you may have been thinking of Hydrocote


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

FWW gave a very good review of the Hydrocote a year or two ago. I've been spraying Minwax waterbase, but plan on switching to the Hydrocote for my next project.


----------



## Lidia (May 9, 2012)

Here is Aqua Coat's info:

www.aquacoat.com

3392 Lonergan Dr.
Rockford IL 61109
815-209-0808

Free Shipping on orders of $30 or more when you mention this website.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a fan of Minwax Polycrylic. It gives a very durable finish, can be easily thinned for spraying, is readily available in various sheens, and is reasonably priced.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Take a look at Target Coatings. They offer a great line of WB products and have a very helpful forum where Jeff Weiss, company president, answers questions routinely. I am a novice sprayer (at best) and have been very happy with the results I have gotten.


----------

